# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Eltronic 20-14 dance box 300 минск беспроводная колонка 800 ватт с 2 радиомикрофонами

## 8-044-791-08-41

Eltronic 20-14 dance box 300 минск беспроводная колонка 800 ватт с 2 радиомикрофонами tel 80298836914

----------

